# [Tue 26th Jun 2012] Launching a Unite the Union Community Branch in Salford and... (Manchester)



## Red Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

*7pm, Tuesday 26th of June. Friends Meeting House, Mount Street, Central *
*Manchester.*

Community membership


People can achieve so much more when they work together

Uniting our communityUnite’s mission is to organise people to strive for a society that places equality, dignity and respect above all else. But our union recognises that we can only achieve this if we bring people together from all walks of life.

Even now in the 21st century, too many people in our country are being pushed to the margins of society. They deserve to be heard; they too deserve the support to organise collectively. It is with this in mind that Unite has founded its community membership scheme.

Unite's community membership scheme brings together people from across our society. Those not in employment are welcomed into the union family, adding another dimension to our strength in thousands of workplaces across the UK.

Organising and activism are at the centre of strong communities, which is why Unite’s community membership provides a way people can find and use their political voice. Whether it is taking a stand against a service closure or coming together to improve your living environment, as a community member, Unite will be on your side.

These are seriously hard times for ordinary people. Incomes, housing, our health, education and legal services – the very pillars of our society for more than 60 years - are now under assault.

It is only as standing together that we can defend and improve our lives. 

15 reasons to joinThrough Unite’s community membership we will work with you to make life better; we will give you the platform you need to create a fairer society. Our trade unions are the biggest voluntary group in the UK. At 6.5 million strong, we are the Big Society. At Unite we have 1.5 million members – just imagine what you can achieve with them standing by your side?

Read about community membership in the Guardian by follpowing this linkhttp://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/may/01/unite-union-redefines-big-society

For information on the scheme email: community@unitetheunion.org 
Join now
http://www.unitetheunion.org/pdf/application form.pdf


Every Monday - 12 - 3.30 @ Salford 
Unemployed and Community Resource Centre, 84 - 86 Liverpool Road, Eccles. 

Every Wednesday - 5 - 7 @ Hardy’s Well, Wilmslow Road.


http://www.facebook.com/events/364177070312078/


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you got someone 'talking' whose had experience of setting these up? By that i don't mean a full-timer but someone on-the ground, where they live?


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Have you got someone 'talking' whose had experience of setting these up? By that i don't mean a full-timer but someone on-the ground, where they live?


 
I don't think there are going to be any people doing speeches or anything. I think this is relatively novel for the people setting it up in Manchester and Salford. IMO its good because its not being controlled on the ground by the usual dinosaurs. 

The person leading this in Manchester and Salford isn't a full time official for Unite. They are on the ground; mainly in East Salford. Those leading it are based in the Salford Unemployed Centre.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 12, 2012)

And once the new regional community organisers are appointed it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I don't think there are going to be any people doing speeches or anything. I think this is relatively novel for the people setting it up in Manchester and Salford. IMO its good because its not being controlled on the ground by the usual dinosaurs.
> 
> The person leading this in Manchester and Salford isn't a full time official for Unite. They are on the ground; mainly in East Salford. Those leading it are based in the Salford Unemployed Centre.


 
Wasn't sure what term to use - that's why i put talking in quotes. Almost wrote 'facilitating' but then realised i'd have to kill myself. Asking as there's some people looking towards doing this down here but arevery wary due to the local unions monstering of the various initiatives. Interesting to see how this one goes.


----------



## steve0223 (Jun 17, 2012)

there's a review of the initial training here:
http://www.blowe.org.uk/2012/03/some-thoughts-on-unites-new-community.html

he didn't sound too impressed tbh, seemed to be saying that it's based more around the anti cuts campaign taken to community, rather than actual proper community organising based around identifying grievances, taking action, building power etc. Still is worth keeping an eye on tho


----------



## Ulrika Hoffman (Jun 21, 2012)

steve0223 said:


> there's a review of the initial training here:
> http://www.blowe.org.uk/2012/03/some-thoughts-on-unites-new-community.html
> 
> he didn't sound too impressed tbh, seemed to be saying that it's based more around the anti cuts campaign taken to community, rather than actual proper community organising based around identifying grievances, taking action, building power etc. Still is worth keeping an eye on tho


 
 There are many who are left unimpressed with the propoganda that Unite continue to regurgitate in what are quite clearly entry level education programmes delivered both regionally and nationally.  The  concept of 'community' has never been understood by Unite until the dawning of realisation that the unemployed, retired and those attending schools and colleges are a potential source of revenue.  There are many organisations who capture the true spirit of community organisation, who work tirelessly for the benefit of under represented disadvantaged groups and more often do so without recognition or reward for the work they do.  Give the credit to the organisations whose purpose it is to create, support and maintain social, economic communities not to a trade union who use 'community organising' as an opportunity for nepotismic job creation.


----------

